# Not Small Monitor Friendly



## mythusmage (Dec 27, 2004)

I noticed the changes. Problem is, it's not compatible with a screen resolution of 800x640. Fields bleeding off the edge of the window, having to scroll horizontally to read posts, and that sort of thing. Some people don't have big monitors. Morris, please make the necessary adjustments.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 27, 2004)

I've ran this at resolutions as low as 640x480 without incident at ITT tech.  I'll check it over again when I get up - I need to go to bed for awhile.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 27, 2004)

For the record - this post said something about demanding a change rather than requesting it being rude, and addressing someone by their last name being even ruder.
_
 [Edit - oh, crap. I hit "edit" instead of quote and erased your post. Sorry, Kulp.  Still, I think I got the general gist of your post to Kellog.]_


----------



## Ferret (Dec 27, 2004)

I think he means scrolling side to side, I changed my moniter to 600X800 and I can see what he means.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 28, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Did you not have to scroll to read posts previously?




Vertically. Up and down, not side to side.


----------



## Seri (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi lo

I have a problem in some of the threads only, I have to scroll horizontally (side to side) to see all the post, I'm running at 1024x768 and have no problem in most threads, just some.

kinda odd.. thought I should mention it


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 28, 2004)

@Seri - I think you might be referring to those instances when folks post large images or really long strings of text - and there's really nothing that can be done about those particularly if they are links short of having the mods go in and edit the post that's causing the scrolling.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 28, 2004)

Alan, I've tried for 3 hours now to track down what's going on, and I'm stumped. I've tried removing the post icons from the bottom bar, I've tried reverting the controlbar template.  I've tried both at once and still no go.  For what it's worth the problem is worse on Firefox and Netscape than it is on IE, but that's probably because IE is more tolerant of bad code than FF or NS.  The problem does seem limited to the editor screen - and specifically the standard and WYSIWYG editors.

Whatever the problem is, it's not affecting the most basic editor. So if it's really bothering you I suggest you switch to that editor for now.  When we upgrade to version 3.0.3 both the standard editor and especially the WYSIWYG editor will undergo some fairly significant upgrades to the out of the box code by Jelsoft.  I'll address the editor problem again at that time.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2004)

As Michael said, there's really nothing that can be done large images, except I think they are automatically thumbnailed now, so that's not a problem anymore.

On the large text string part, which usually are links, you cannot do anything except ask the poster or a mod to embed the link in named URL brackets, which will take care of that problem.


----------



## thatdarncat (Dec 28, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> @Seri - I think you might be referring to those instances when folks post large images or really long strings of text - and there's really nothing that can be done about those particularly if they are links short of having the mods go in and edit the post that's causing the scrolling.



 Err no, no such problem. No large graphics and no long text strings.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 28, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Alan, I've tried for 3 hours now to track down what's going on, and I'm stumped. I've tried removing the post icons from the bottom bar, I've tried reverting the controlbar template.  I've tried both at once and still no go.  For what it's worth the problem is worse on Firefox and Netscape than it is on IE, but that's probably because IE is more tolerant of bad code than FF or NS.  The problem does seem limited to the editor screen - and specifically the standard and WYSIWYG editors.
> 
> Whatever the problem is, it's not affecting the most basic editor. So if it's really bothering you I suggest you switch to that editor for now.  When we upgrade to version 3.0.3 both the standard editor and especially the WYSIWYG editor will undergo some fairly significant upgrades to the out of the box code by Jelsoft.  I'll address the editor problem again at that time.




It's not the editor. Since I use a Mac I have to use the basic editor, the wysiwyg editor is not available to Mac users. The problem lies in how the forums are displayed. In addition, the need to horizontally scroll comes and goes. Sometimes everthing gets wrapped neatly as it should, and other times text wrapping occurs a bit late..

Browser: Netscape 7.1 for Macintosh.


----------



## Enkhidu (Dec 28, 2004)

On a side, or possible related, note: did the thread topic icons get bigger? I'm looking at them in different configs (800x600 and 1024x768 on both Firefox and IE (with the Avant Browser overlay)) and they seem a heckuva lot bigger to me.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 28, 2004)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> It's not the editor. Since I use a Mac I have to use the basic editor, the wysiwyg editor is not available to Mac users. The problem lies in how the forums are displayed. In addition, the need to horizontally scroll comes and goes. Sometimes everthing gets wrapped neatly as it should, and other times text wrapping occurs a bit late..
> 
> Browser: Netscape 7.1 for Macintosh.




Screenshots please along with the sourcecode of the offending pages.  I didn't see problems outside the editor and I'm not willing to go looking for the proverbial needle in the haystack without help


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 28, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Screenshots please along with the sourcecode of the offending pages.  I didn't see problems outside the editor and I'm not willing to go looking for the proverbial needle in the haystack without help




Source code is too long for PMing and email is disabled. Drop me a line at my email and I'll reply with what I have.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 29, 2004)

*Stuff It*

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html dir="ltr" lang="en">
<head>
	<title>EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site - Not Small Monitor Friendly</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="generator" content="vBulletin 3.0.0 Release Candidate 4" />
<meta name="keywords" content="d&d dungeons dragons wotc rpg game d20" />
<meta name="description" content="Messageboards of EN World: Morrus' D&D / D20 News & Reviews Site" />

<!-- CSS Stylesheet -->
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/forums/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-8303bedf-00082.css" />

<!-- / CSS Stylesheet -->

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var SESSIONURL = "";
var IMGDIR_MISC = "http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc";
// -->
</script>

<script type="text/javascript" src="clientscript/vbulletin_global.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="clientscript/vbulletin_menu.js"></script>


</script>
		<!-- set up CSS for the editor -->
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_editor.css" />
		<style type="text/css">
		<!--
		#vBulletin_editor {
			background: ;
			padding: 6px;
		}
		#controlbar, .controlbar {
			background: ;
		}
		.imagebutton {
			background: ;
			color: ;
			padding: ;
			border: ;
		}
		-->
		</style>

	</head>
<body onload="if (is_ie || is_moz) { fetch_object('currentPost').scrollIntoView(!is_moz); }">
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function log_out()
{
	ht = document.getElementsByTagName("html");
	ht[0].style.filter = "progidXImageTransform.Microsoft.BasicImage(grayscale=1)";
	if (confirm('Are you sure you want to log out?'))
	{
		return true;
	}
	else
	{
		ht[0].style.filter = "";
		return false;
	}
}
//-->
</script>
<a name="top"></a>
<table border="0" width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center">
	<tr>
		<td>
			<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
				<tr>
					<td align="left" valign="middle" width="300">

						<img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/enworld5alogo.gif" alt="EN World 5th Anniversary" height="80" width="195">
					</td>
					<td align="center" valign="middle">
						<table class="tborder" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
						<tr><td><script language='JavaScript' type='text/javascript'>
<!--
   if (!document.phpAds_used) document.phpAds_used = ',';
   phpAds_random = new String (Math.random()); phpAds_random = phpAds_random.substring(2,11);

   document.write ("<" + "script language='JavaScript' type='text/javascript' src='");
   document.write ("http://www.enworld.org/forums/phpAds/adjs.php?n=" + phpAds_random);
   document.write ("&what=zone:2");
   document.write ("&exclude=" + document.phpAds_used);
   if (document.referer)
      document.write ("&referer=" + escape(document.referer));
   document.write ("'><" + "/script>");
//-->
</script><noscript><a href='http://www.enworld.org/forums/phpAds/adclick.php?n=af9587b0' target='_blank'><img src='http://www.enworld.org/forums/phpAds/adview.php?what=zone:2&n=af9587b0' border='0' alt=''></a></noscript>
</td></tr>
						</table>
					</td>								</tr>

			</table>
			<!-- nav buttons bar -->
				<div align="center">
					<table class="thead" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
						<tr align="center">
																					<!-- Pop-ups version -->
								<td class="vbmenu_control" id="enworld" ><a href="#enworld">Site Menu</a> <script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("enworld"); </script></td>

								<td class="vbmenu_control" id="support" ><a href="#support">Support the Site!</a> <script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("support"); </script></td>
																	<td id="usercptools" class="vbmenu_control"><a href="#usercptools">My Account</a> <script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("usercptools"); </script></td>																																			<td id="help" class="vbmenu_control"><a href="#helpt">Help</a> <script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("help"); </script></td>																			<td id="navbar_search" class="vbmenu_control"><a href="search.php?">Search</a> <script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("navbar_search"); </script></td>

																	<td id="miscellaneous" class="vbmenu_control"><a href="#usercptools">Miscellaneous Links</a> <script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("miscellaneous"); </script></td>									<!-- / End Pop ups -->
																						<td class="vbmenu_control"><a href="login.php?do=logout" onclick="return log_out()">Log Out</a></td>
													</tr>
					</table>
				</div>
			<!-- / nav buttons bar -->

			<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">





<!-- NAVBAR POPUP MENUS -->
			<!-- header quick search form -->

	<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="navbar_search_menu" style="display:none">
		<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
		<tr>
			<td class="thead">Search Forums</td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td class="vbmenu_option" title="nohilite">
			<form action="search.php" method="post">

				<input type="hidden" name="do" value="process" />
				<input type="hidden" name="showposts" value="0" />
				<input type="text" class="bginput" name="query" size="20" /><!-- go button -->
<input type="submit" class="button" value="Go"  /><br />
			</form>
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?">Advanced Search</a></td>

		</tr>
		</table>
	</div>
	<!-- / header quick search form -->
			<!-- user cp tools menu -->
	<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="usercptools_menu" style="display:none">
		<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
		<tr><td class="thead">Posts & Threads</td></tr>				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=getnew">New Posts since my last visit</a></td></tr>

		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="subscription.php?">My Subscribed Threads</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="forumdisplay.php?do=markread">Mark all forums as read</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="#" onclick="window.open('misc.php?do=buddylist&focus=1','buddylist','statusbar=no,menubar=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,width=250,height=300'); return false;">My Buddy List</a></td></tr>			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&u=571">My Posts</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=process&showposts=0&starteronly=1&exactname=1&searchuser=mythusmage">My Threads</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="subscription.php?do=viewsubscription">My Subscriptions</a></td></tr>

		<tr><td class="thead"><a href="usercp.php?">My User Control Panel</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=editsignature">Edit My Signature</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=editavatar">Edit My Avatar</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=editprofile">Edit My Profile</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?u=571">View My Profile</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=editoptions">Edit My Thread Viewing Options</a></td></tr>

		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?">My Private Messages</a></td></tr>
		</table>
	</div>
	<!-- / user cp tools menu -->
		<!-- Miscellaneous Menu -->
	<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="miscellaneous_menu" style="display:none">
		<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="memberlist.php?">Members List</a></td></tr>

		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="online.php?">Who's Online</a></td></tr>						</table>
	</div>
	<!-- /Miscellaneous Menu -->
		<!-- Question Menu -->
	<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="help_menu" style="display:none">
		<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
		<tr><td class="thead">Frequently Asked Questions</td></tr>

		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="faq.php?">Entire FAQ section</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_new_faq_intro">What is EN World?</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="faq.php?faq=faq_rules">The Rules of EN World</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="faq.php?faq=vb_user_maintain">Account Maintenance</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="faq.php?faq=vb_board_usage">General Forum Usage</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post">Reading and Posting Messages</a></td></tr>

		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="faq.php?faq=reviews_faq">D20 Guide & Reviews Page</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="thead">Meta Forum Help</td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="forumdisplay.php?f=35">View Questions in the Meta Forum</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="newthread.php?f=35">Post New Question in the Meta Forum</a></td></tr>
		</table>
	</div>

	<!-- /Question Menu -->				<!-- ENWorld sections menu -->
	<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="enworld_menu" style="display:none">
		<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
				<tr><td class="thead">News & Reviews</td></tr>				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php">D&D / D20 News</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=headlines">Headlines</a></td></tr>

		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/reviews/">D&D / D20 Reviews</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/article.php?c=1">Articles & Interviews</a></td></tr>
                <tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=ennies">ENnies 2004</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="thead">Community</td></tr>
		<tr> <td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="#" onClick="window.open('http://www.enworld.org/forums/chat/index.php?do=small','key','WIDTH=800,HEIGHT=520,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,left=50,top=50,screenX=50,screenY=50');return false">Chat Room</a></td> </tr> 		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/">Messageboards</a></td></tr>

                <tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/local_links.php?action=links">Links</a></td></tr>
<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/gallery">Art Gallery</a></td></tr>		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/topsites/">Top Sites</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/">Hosted Sites</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="thead">Playing Online</td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=nwn">EN World Neverwinter Nights Server</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/inferno.php?act=Profile">RPG Inferno</a></td></tr>

		</table>
	</div>
	<!-- / ENWorld sections menu -->


 <!-- Support links --> 	<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="support_menu" style="display:none">  		<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0"> 		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=enpublishing">EN Publishing</a></td></tr>
        <tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=gamer">EN World Gamer Magazine</a></td></tr>

		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://enworld.rpgshop.com/">EN World Store</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/subscriptions.php?">Community Supporter Accounts</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=276&SRC=EnWorld">Advertise!</a></td></tr>
        <tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=syndicate">Syndication</a></td></tr>
		</table> 	</div> <!-- end Support links -->
		<!-- / NAVBAR POPUP MENUS -->

<br />
<!-- breadcrumb, login, pm info -->
<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>			<td class="alt1" width="100%">
					<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
			<tr valign="bottom">
				<td><a href="#" onclick="history.back(1)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/navbits_start.gif" alt="Go Back" border="0" /></a></td>
				<td> </td>
				<td width="100%"><span class="navbar"><a href="index.php?">EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site</a></span> 	<span class="navbar">> <a href="forumdisplay.php?f=34">Meta - Forums About Forums</a></span>


	<span class="navbar">> <a href="forumdisplay.php?f=35">Meta</a></span>

</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td class="navbar" style="font-size:10pt; padding-top:1px" colspan="3"><a href="/forums/showthread.php?p=1932392"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/navbits_finallink.gif" alt="Reload this Page" border="0" /></a> <strong>
	Not Small Monitor Friendly


</strong></td>
			</tr>
			</table>						</td>
					<td class="alt2" valign="top" nowrap="nowrap">
		<div class="smallfont">
			<!--<span style="float:right">[<a href="login.php?do=logout" onclick="return log_out()">Log Out</a>]</span>-->
			<strong>Welcome, mythusmage.</strong><br />
			You last visited: Today at <span class="time">11:35 AM</span>

			<br /><a href="private.php?">Private Messages</a>: Unread 0, Total 0.
<br />
646 users online now.
		</div>
		</td>
			</tr>
</table>
<!-- / breadcrumb, login, pm info -->

<!-- Begin Standard Announcements -->
<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td width="100%">

		<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" align="center">
			<tr>
				<td align="center"><small>Welcome back mythusmage, and thank you once more for choosing to support ENWorld!</small></td>
			</tr>
		</table>
	</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- End Standard Announcements -->

<br />






<a name="poststop" id="poststop"></a>

<!-- controls above postbits -->
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" style="margin-bottom:3px">
<tr valign="bottom">
			<td class="smallfont"><a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1930290"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//reply.gif" alt="Reply" border="0" /></a></td>
			</tr>

</table>
<!-- / controls above postbits -->

<!-- toolbar -->
<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" border="0" width="100%" align="center" style="border-bottom-width:0px">
<tr>
	<td class="tcat" width="100%">
		<div class="smallfont">
					<a href="#post1932065"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//firstnew.gif" alt="View First Unread" border="0" /></a>
			<a href="#post1932065"><strong>View First Unread</strong></a>
				 

		</div>
	</td>
	<td class="vbmenu_control" id="threadtools">
		<a href="#goto_threadtools">Thread Tools</a>
		<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("threadtools"); </script>
	</td>
			<td class="vbmenu_control" id="threadsearch">
			<a href="#goto_threadsearch">Search this Thread</a>

			<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("threadsearch"); </script>
		</td>
				<td class="vbmenu_control" id="displaymodes">
		<a href="#goto_displaymodes">Display Modes</a>
		<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("displaymodes"); </script>
	</td>
	</tr>

</table>
<!-- / toolbar -->

<!-- end content table -->

		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / end content table -->



<div id="posts"><!-- post #1930290 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1930290"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Yesterday, 08:03 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>

	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1930290&postcount=1" target="new"><strong>1</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1930290">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=571">mythusmage</a>

				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1930290", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Demiurge of Califia</div>
												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=571"><img src="images/avatars/kitten10.jpg" alt="mythusmage's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />

				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: San Diego, CA USA</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (03:54 PM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 1,842

				</div>
<br />
				<div>   </div>

<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
						<!-- icon and title -->
			<div class="smallfont">
								<strong>Not Small Monitor Friendly</strong>
			</div>
			<hr size="1" style="color:#000000" />

			<!-- / icon and title -->
						<!-- message -->
		<div>I noticed the changes. Problem is, it's not compatible with a screen resolution of 800x640. Fields bleeding off the edge of the window, having to scroll horizontally to read posts, and that sort of thing. Some people don't have big monitors. Morris, please make the necessary adjustments.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
											<!-- sig -->
			<div>
				__________________<br />
				<a href="mailto:mythusmage@mythusmage.com">Alan</a>, looking for a game.<br />

<br />
We're 12th, they're kobolds, what <br />
trouble could they be?<br />
<br />
B.A.D.D. to the bone<br />
<br />
<a href="http://www.mythusmage.com" target="_blank">Mythusmage</a><br />
<a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1659063#post1659063" target="_blank">Looking for a group</a><br />
<a href="http://www.babylonbycandlelight.com/darkmyst/mythcamp.htm" target="_blank">The <b>Dark Mysteries</b> Story Hour</a> By Christopher Webb<br />

Upper Krust's <a href="http://www.immortalshandbook.com/" target="_blank">Immortals Handbook</a>
			</div>
		<!-- / sig -->
								</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_online.gif" alt="mythusmage is online now" border="0" />

								 

	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
         <a href="editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1930290"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//edit.gif" alt="Edit/Delete Message" border="0" /></a>            <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930290"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930290" onclick="return qr(1930290);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1930290 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1930290_menu" style="display:none">

	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">mythusmage</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=571" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=571">Send a private message to mythusmage</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=571">Send email to mythusmage</a></td></tr>

				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.mythusmage.com">Visit mythusmage's homepage!</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=571">Find More Posts by mythusmage</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=571">Add mythusmage to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=571">Add mythusmage to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>

<!-- / post 1930290 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1930290 --><!-- post #1930299 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">

<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1930299"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Yesterday, 08:08 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 

		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1930299&postcount=2" target="new"><strong>2</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1930299">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=87"><table style="filter:glow(color=red, strength=6)"><tr><td><font class='bigusername' color='white'><b>Michael Morris</b></font></td></tr></table></a>
				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1930299", true); </script>

			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Front End Design Admin</div>
												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=87"><img src="image.php?u=87&dateline=1100282236" alt="Michael Morris's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />
				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>

				<div>Location: Williamsburg KY</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (01:47 PM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 3,454

				</div>
<br />
				<div><a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('icq', '87', 500, 450)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_icq.gif" alt="Send a message via ICQ to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('aim', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_aim.gif" alt="Send a message via AIM to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('msn', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_msn.gif" alt="Send a message via MSN to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('yahoo', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_yahoo.gif" alt="Send a message via Yahoo to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a></div>

<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->
		<div>I've ran this at resolutions as low as 640x480 without incident at ITT tech.  I'll check it over again when I get up - I need to go to bed for awhile.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
															</td>
</tr>
<tr>

	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_offline.gif" alt="Michael Morris is offline" border="0" />


				<a href="report.php?p=1930299"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>
				 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930299"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930299" onclick="return qr(1930299);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->

      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1930299 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1930299_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">Michael Morris</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=87" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>

				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=87">Send a private message to Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=87">Send email to Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org">Visit Michael Morris's homepage!</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=87">Find More Posts by Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=87">Add Michael Morris to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=87">Add Michael Morris to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1930299 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1930299 --><!-- post #1930304 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1930304"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Yesterday, 08:10 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>

	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1930304&postcount=3" target="new"><strong>3</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1930304">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=2"><table style="filter:glow(color=red, strength=6)"><tr><td><font class='bigusername' color='white'><b>Piratecat</b></font></td></tr></table></a>

				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1930304", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Administraitor</div>
												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=2"><img src="image.php?u=2&dateline=1063355948" alt="Piratecat's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />

				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: Boston, MA</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (01:44 PM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 12,143

				</div>
<br />
				<div>   </div>

<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->
		<div>For the record - this post said something about demanding a change rather than requesting it being rude, and addressing someone by their last name being even ruder.<br />
  <i><br />
 [Edit - oh, crap. I hit "edit" instead of quote and erased your post. Sorry, Kulp.  Still, I think I got the general gist of your post to Kellog.]</i></div>

		<!-- / message -->
											<!-- sig -->
			<div>
				__________________<br />
				- Piratecat, EN World Admin<br />
"A cat that good you don't eat all at once."<br />
<br />
Sign up for the <a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111315" target="_blank">Boston Game Day</a> on January 29th!<br />

<font color="yellow"><font size="1"><i>Story hour updated on <a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1865481#post1865481" target="_blank">November 19th</a>.<br />
Autumn 2004 Ceramic DM.<br />
</i></font></font>
			</div>
		<!-- / sig -->
								<!-- edit note -->
			<div class="smallfont">			<hr size="1" style="color:#000000" />
				<em>

				Last edited by Morrus : Yesterday at <span class="time">04:37 PM</span>.

				</em>
			</div>
		<!-- / edit note -->
				</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_offline.gif" alt="Piratecat is offline" border="0" />


				<a href="report.php?p=1930304"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>
				 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930304"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930304" onclick="return qr(1930304);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>

</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1930304 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1930304_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">Piratecat</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=2" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>

				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=2">Send a private message to Piratecat</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=2">Send email to Piratecat</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.piratecat.info/spira/def1.htm">Visit Piratecat's homepage!</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=2">Find More Posts by Piratecat</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=2">Add Piratecat to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=2">Add Piratecat to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1930304 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1930304 --><!-- post #1930336 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1930336"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Yesterday, 08:24 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>

	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1930336&postcount=4" target="new"><strong>4</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1930336">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=4052">Ferret</a>

				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1930336", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Thank you Hand of Evil!</div>
												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=4052"><img src="image.php?u=4052&dateline=1094492682" alt="Ferret's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />

				<div>Join Date: Apr 2002</div>
				<div>Location: England</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (03:54 PM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 4,192

				</div>
<br />
				<div>   </div>

<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->
		<div>I think he means scrolling side to side, I changed my moniter to 600X800 and I can see what he means.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
											<!-- sig -->
			<div>

				__________________<br />
				<font size="1">B.A.D.D. - Bothered about Disposable Dragons<br />
<br />
"Squeezable cheese is evil. No question."<br />
-- Hong.<br />
<br />
Avatar Courtesy of <a href="http://www.yodaboys.com" target="_blank">DMAC!</a></font>
			</div>

		<!-- / sig -->
								</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_online.gif" alt="Ferret is online now" border="0" />

				<a href="report.php?p=1930336"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>
				 
	</td>

	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930336"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930336" onclick="return qr(1930336);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1930336 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1930336_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>

		<td class="thead">Ferret</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=4052" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=4052">Send a private message to Ferret</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=4052">Send email to Ferret</a></td></tr>
					<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=4052">Find More Posts by Ferret</a></td></tr>

			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=4052">Add Ferret to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=4052">Add Ferret to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1930336 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>

</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1930336 --><!-- post #1930880 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->

			<a name="post1930880"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Yesterday, 04:18 PM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1930880&postcount=5" target="new"><strong>5</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>

<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1930880">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=571">mythusmage</a>
				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1930880", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Demiurge of Califia</div>
												<div class="smallfont">

					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=571"><img src="images/avatars/kitten10.jpg" alt="mythusmage's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />
				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: San Diego, CA USA</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (03:54 PM)</div>

				<div>
					Posts: 1,842

				</div>
<br />
				<div>   </div>
<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->

		<div><div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px">
	<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
	<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
	<tr>
		<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">
							<div>Originally Posted by <strong>Piratecat</strong></div>
				<div style="font-style:italic">Did you not have to scroll to read posts previously?</div>

					</td>
	</tr>
	</table>
</div><br />
Vertically. Up and down, not side to side.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
															</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">

		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_online.gif" alt="mythusmage is online now" border="0" />

								 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
         <a href="editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1930880"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//edit.gif" alt="Edit/Delete Message" border="0" /></a>            <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930880"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1930880" onclick="return qr(1930880);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>

</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1930880 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1930880_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">mythusmage</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=571" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>

				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=571">Send a private message to mythusmage</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=571">Send email to mythusmage</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.mythusmage.com">Visit mythusmage's homepage!</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=571">Find More Posts by mythusmage</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=571">Add mythusmage to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=571">Add mythusmage to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1930880 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1930880 --><!-- post #1931131 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1931131"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Yesterday, 08:26 PM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>

	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1931131&postcount=6" target="new"><strong>6</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1931131">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=166">Seri</a>

				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1931131", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">weeeeeeeeee chat</div>
												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=166"><img src="images/avatars/kitten10.jpg" alt="Seri's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />

				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: Winnipeg, Canada</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (09:46 AM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 117

				</div>
<br />
				<div><a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('icq', '166', 500, 450)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_icq.gif" alt="Send a message via ICQ to Seri" border="0" /></a>   </div>

<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->
		<div>Hi lo<br />
<br />
I have a problem in some of the threads only, I have to scroll horizontally (side to side) to see all the post, I'm running at 1024x768 and have no problem in most threads, just some.<br />
<br />
kinda odd.. thought I should mention it <img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" /></div>

		<!-- / message -->
											<!-- sig -->
			<div>
				__________________<br />
				"Through this world I've stumbled, So many times betrayed" ~Sarah McLachlan
			</div>
		<!-- / sig -->
								</td>

</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_offline.gif" alt="Seri is offline" border="0" />


				<a href="report.php?p=1931131"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>
				 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->

           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931131"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931131" onclick="return qr(1931131);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1931131 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1931131_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">Seri</td>

	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=166" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=166">Send a private message to Seri</a></td></tr>
						<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=166">Find More Posts by Seri</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=166">Add Seri to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=166">Add Seri to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1931131 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1931131 --><!-- post #1931375 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1931375"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Today, 02:32 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>

	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1931375&postcount=7" target="new"><strong>7</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1931375">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=87"><table style="filter:glow(color=red, strength=6)"><tr><td><font class='bigusername' color='white'><b>Michael Morris</b></font></td></tr></table></a>

				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1931375", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Front End Design Admin</div>
												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=87"><img src="image.php?u=87&dateline=1100282236" alt="Michael Morris's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />

				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: Williamsburg KY</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (01:47 PM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 3,454

				</div>
<br />
				<div><a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('icq', '87', 500, 450)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_icq.gif" alt="Send a message via ICQ to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('aim', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_aim.gif" alt="Send a message via AIM to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('msn', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_msn.gif" alt="Send a message via MSN to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('yahoo', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_yahoo.gif" alt="Send a message via Yahoo to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a></div>

<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->
		<div>@Seri - I think you might be referring to those instances when folks post large images or really long strings of text - and there's really nothing that can be done about those particularly if they are links short of having the mods go in and edit the post that's causing the scrolling.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
															</td>
</tr>
<tr>

	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_offline.gif" alt="Michael Morris is offline" border="0" />


				<a href="report.php?p=1931375"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>
				 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931375"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931375" onclick="return qr(1931375);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->

      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1931375 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1931375_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">Michael Morris</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=87" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>

				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=87">Send a private message to Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=87">Send email to Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org">Visit Michael Morris's homepage!</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=87">Find More Posts by Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=87">Add Michael Morris to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=87">Add Michael Morris to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1931375 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1931375 --><!-- post #1931411 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1931411"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Today, 04:05 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>

	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1931411&postcount=8" target="new"><strong>8</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1931411">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=87"><table style="filter:glow(color=red, strength=6)"><tr><td><font class='bigusername' color='white'><b>Michael Morris</b></font></td></tr></table></a>

				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1931411", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Front End Design Admin</div>
												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=87"><img src="image.php?u=87&dateline=1100282236" alt="Michael Morris's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />

				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: Williamsburg KY</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (01:47 PM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 3,454

				</div>
<br />
				<div><a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('icq', '87', 500, 450)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_icq.gif" alt="Send a message via ICQ to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('aim', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_aim.gif" alt="Send a message via AIM to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('msn', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_msn.gif" alt="Send a message via MSN to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('yahoo', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_yahoo.gif" alt="Send a message via Yahoo to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a></div>

<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->
		<div>Alan, I've tried for 3 hours now to track down what's going on, and I'm stumped. I've tried removing the post icons from the bottom bar, I've tried reverting the controlbar template.  I've tried both at once and still no go.  For what it's worth the problem is worse on Firefox and Netscape than it is on IE, but that's probably because IE is more tolerant of bad code than FF or NS.  The problem does seem limited to the editor screen - and specifically the standard and WYSIWYG editors.<br />
<br />
Whatever the problem is, it's not affecting the most basic editor. So if it's really bothering you I suggest you switch to that editor for now.  When we upgrade to version 3.0.3 both the standard editor and especially the WYSIWYG editor will undergo some fairly significant upgrades to the out of the box code by Jelsoft.  I'll address the editor problem again at that time.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
															</td>

</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_offline.gif" alt="Michael Morris is offline" border="0" />


				<a href="report.php?p=1931411"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>
				 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->

           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931411"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931411" onclick="return qr(1931411);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1931411 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1931411_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">Michael Morris</td>

	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=87" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=87">Send a private message to Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=87">Send email to Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org">Visit Michael Morris's homepage!</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=87">Find More Posts by Michael Morris</a></td></tr>

			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=87">Add Michael Morris to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=87">Add Michael Morris to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1931411 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>

</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1931411 --><!-- post #1931413 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->

			<a name="post1931413"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Today, 04:06 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1931413&postcount=9" target="new"><strong>9</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>

<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1931413">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=736">AGGEMAM</a>
				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1931413", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Danish pastry</div>
												<div class="smallfont">

					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=736"><img src="image.php?u=736&dateline=1042490014" alt="AGGEMAM's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />
				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: Copenhagen, Denmark</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (03:44 PM)</div>

				<div>
					Posts: 3,362

				</div>
<br />
				<div> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('aim', '736', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_aim.gif" alt="Send a message via AIM to AGGEMAM" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('msn', '736', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_msn.gif" alt="Send a message via MSN to AGGEMAM" border="0" /></a> </div>
<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">

							<!-- message -->
		<div>As Michael said, there's really nothing that can be done large images, except I think they are automatically thumbnailed now, so that's not a problem anymore.<br />
<br />
On the large text string part, which usually are links, you cannot do anything except ask the poster or a mod to embed the link in named URL brackets, which will take care of that problem.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
											<!-- sig -->
			<div>
				__________________<br />

				<a href="http://www.randomlingshouse.com/index.php" target="_blank">Home is where the Hive is.</a>
			</div>
		<!-- / sig -->
								</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_online.gif" alt="AGGEMAM is online now" border="0" />

				<a href="report.php?p=1931413"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>

				 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931413"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931413" onclick="return qr(1931413);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1931413 popup menu -->

<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1931413_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">AGGEMAM</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=736" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=736">Send a private message to AGGEMAM</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=736">Send email to AGGEMAM</a></td></tr>

					<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=736">Find More Posts by AGGEMAM</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=736">Add AGGEMAM to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=736">Add AGGEMAM to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1931413 popup menu -->

</div>

		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1931413 --><!-- post #1931974 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1931974"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Today, 10:58 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1931974&postcount=10" target="new"><strong>10</strong></a>

	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1931974">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=57">thatdarncat</a>
				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1931974", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Overlord of Chat</div>

												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=57"><img src="images/avatars/kitten18.jpg" alt="thatdarncat's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />
				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (11:43 AM)</div>

				<div>
					Posts: 1,260

				</div>
<br />
				<div><a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('icq', '57', 500, 450)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_icq.gif" alt="Send a message via ICQ to thatdarncat" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('aim', '57', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_aim.gif" alt="Send a message via AIM to thatdarncat" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('msn', '57', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_msn.gif" alt="Send a message via MSN to thatdarncat" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('yahoo', '57', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_yahoo.gif" alt="Send a message via Yahoo to thatdarncat" border="0" /></a></div>
<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">

							<!-- message -->
		<div><div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px">
	<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
	<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
	<tr>
		<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">
							<div>Originally Posted by <strong>Michael Morris</strong></div>

				<div style="font-style:italic">@Seri - I think you might be referring to those instances when folks post large images or really long strings of text - and there's really nothing that can be done about those particularly if they are links short of having the mods go in and edit the post that's causing the scrolling.</div>
					</td>
	</tr>
	</table>
</div> Err no, no such problem. No large graphics and no long text strings.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
											<!-- sig -->
			<div>

				__________________<br />
				<font size="1">postcount = postcount + 1<br />
Wiseguy. - Piratecat<br />
<br />
<a href="http://www.psionics.net/chat/java/dnd3e.html" target="_blank">come chat!</a> -*- <a href="http://www.members.shaw.ca/dnd3e/thatdarncat.htm" target="_blank">my bio on the ENWorld Members Page</a> </font>
			</div>

		<!-- / sig -->
								</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_offline.gif" alt="thatdarncat is offline" border="0" />


				<a href="report.php?p=1931974"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>
				 
	</td>

	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931974"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1931974" onclick="return qr(1931974);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1931974 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1931974_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>

		<td class="thead">thatdarncat</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=57" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=57">Send a private message to thatdarncat</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=57">Send email to thatdarncat</a></td></tr>
					<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=57">Find More Posts by thatdarncat</a></td></tr>

			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=57">Add thatdarncat to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=57">Add thatdarncat to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1931974 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>

</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1931974 --><!-- post #1932007 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->

			<a name="post1932007"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Today, 11:18 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1932007&postcount=11" target="new"><strong>11</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>

<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1932007">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=571">mythusmage</a>
				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1932007", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Demiurge of Califia</div>
												<div class="smallfont">

					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=571"><img src="images/avatars/kitten10.jpg" alt="mythusmage's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />
				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: San Diego, CA USA</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (03:54 PM)</div>

				<div>
					Posts: 1,842

				</div>
<br />
				<div>   </div>
<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->

		<div><div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px">
	<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
	<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
	<tr>
		<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">
							<div>Originally Posted by <strong>Michael Morris</strong></div>
				<div style="font-style:italic">Alan, I've tried for 3 hours now to track down what's going on, and I'm stumped. I've tried removing the post icons from the bottom bar, I've tried reverting the controlbar template.  I've tried both at once and still no go.  For what it's worth the problem is worse on Firefox and Netscape than it is on IE, but that's probably because IE is more tolerant of bad code than FF or NS.  The problem does seem limited to the editor screen - and specifically the standard and WYSIWYG editors.<br />

<br />
Whatever the problem is, it's not affecting the most basic editor. So if it's really bothering you I suggest you switch to that editor for now.  When we upgrade to version 3.0.3 both the standard editor and especially the WYSIWYG editor will undergo some fairly significant upgrades to the out of the box code by Jelsoft.  I'll address the editor problem again at that time.</div>
					</td>
	</tr>
	</table>
</div><br />
It's not the editor. Since I use a Mac I have to use the basic editor, the wysiwyg editor is not available to Mac users. The problem lies in how the forums are displayed. In addition, the need to horizontally scroll comes and goes. Sometimes everthing gets wrapped neatly as it should, and other times text wrapping occurs a bit late..<br />
<br />
Browser: Netscape 7.1 for Macintosh.</div>
		<!-- / message -->

															</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_online.gif" alt="mythusmage is online now" border="0" />

								 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
         <a href="editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1932007"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//edit.gif" alt="Edit/Delete Message" border="0" /></a>            <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1932007"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1932007" onclick="return qr(1932007);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->

      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1932007 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1932007_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">mythusmage</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=571" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>

				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=571">Send a private message to mythusmage</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=571">Send email to mythusmage</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.mythusmage.com">Visit mythusmage's homepage!</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=571">Find More Posts by mythusmage</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=571">Add mythusmage to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=571">Add mythusmage to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1932007 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1932007 --><!-- post #1932022 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1932022"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_old.gif" alt="Old" border="0" /></a>
							Today, 11:23 AM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>

	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1932022&postcount=12" target="new"><strong>12</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1932022">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=351">Enkhidu</a>

				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1932022", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Registered User</div>
														<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />
				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: Dayton, OH</div>

								<div>Last Seen: Today (02:04 PM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 977

				</div>
<br />
				<div> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('aim', '351', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_aim.gif" alt="Send a message via AIM to Enkhidu" border="0" /></a>  </div>
<br />
			</div>								</td>

	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->
		<div>On a side, or possible related, note: did the thread topic icons get bigger? I'm looking at them in different configs (800x600 and 1024x768 on both Firefox and IE (with the Avant Browser overlay)) and they seem a heckuva lot bigger to me.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
											<!-- sig -->
			<div>
				__________________<br />
				<font size="1">I <i>was</i> the Iron DM: <b><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76873" target="_blank">Iron DM Winter 2004</a> </b>and<b> <a href="http://www.aquerra.com/IRON_DM/irondm_holiday2003.htm" target="_blank">Newbie Holiday Iron DM 2003</a></b></font><br />

<br />
<font size="2">Check out the <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16228" target="_blank">Small Beginnings</a> Story Hour</font>, completed!
			</div>
		<!-- / sig -->
								</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_offline.gif" alt="Enkhidu is offline" border="0" />


				<a href="report.php?p=1932022"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>
				 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1932022"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1932022" onclick="return qr(1932022);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>

</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1932022 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1932022_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">Enkhidu</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=351" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>

				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=351">Send a private message to Enkhidu</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=351">Send email to Enkhidu</a></td></tr>
					<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=351">Find More Posts by Enkhidu</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=351">Add Enkhidu to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=351">Add Enkhidu to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1932022 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1932022 --><!-- post #1932065 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">

		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">
<div style="padding:0px 0px 6px 0px">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" >					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1932065"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_new.gif" alt="" border="0" /></a>
							Today, 11:45 AM

			<a name="newpost"></a>
			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>

	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 
		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1932065&postcount=13" target="new"><strong>13</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1932065">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=87"><table style="filter:glow(color=red, strength=6)"><tr><td><font class='bigusername' color='white'><b>Michael Morris</b></font></td></tr></table></a>

				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1932065", true); </script>
			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Front End Design Admin</div>
												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=87"><img src="image.php?u=87&dateline=1100282236" alt="Michael Morris's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />

				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>
				<div>Location: Williamsburg KY</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (01:47 PM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 3,454

				</div>
<br />
				<div><a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('icq', '87', 500, 450)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_icq.gif" alt="Send a message via ICQ to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('aim', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_aim.gif" alt="Send a message via AIM to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('msn', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_msn.gif" alt="Send a message via MSN to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a> <a href="#" onclick="return imwindow('yahoo', '87', 400, 200)"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/misc/im_yahoo.gif" alt="Send a message via Yahoo to Michael Morris" border="0" /></a></div>

<br />
			</div>								</td>
	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->
		<div><div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px">
	<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
	<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
	<tr>

		<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">
							<div>Originally Posted by <strong>mythusmage</strong></div>
				<div style="font-style:italic">It's not the editor. Since I use a Mac I have to use the basic editor, the wysiwyg editor is not available to Mac users. The problem lies in how the forums are displayed. In addition, the need to horizontally scroll comes and goes. Sometimes everthing gets wrapped neatly as it should, and other times text wrapping occurs a bit late..<br />
<br />
Browser: Netscape 7.1 for Macintosh.</div>
					</td>
	</tr>
	</table>

</div><br />
Screenshots please along with the sourcecode of the offending pages.  I didn't see problems outside the editor and I'm not willing to go looking for the proverbial needle in the haystack without help <img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" /></div>
		<!-- / message -->
															</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_offline.gif" alt="Michael Morris is offline" border="0" />


				<a href="report.php?p=1932065"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//report.gif" alt="Report Bad Post" border="0" /></a>

				 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1932065"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1932065" onclick="return qr(1932065);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->
      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1932065 popup menu -->

<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1932065_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">Michael Morris</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=87" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=87">Send a private message to Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=87">Send email to Michael Morris</a></td></tr>

				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.enworld.org">Visit Michael Morris's homepage!</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=87">Find More Posts by Michael Morris</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=87">Add Michael Morris to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=87">Add Michael Morris to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>

<!-- / post 1932065 popup menu -->

</div>
		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1932065 --><!-- post #1932392 -->
<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">


<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal"  id="currentPost">					<!-- status icon and date -->
			<a name="post1932392"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/post_new.gif" alt="" border="0" /></a>
							Today, 03:54 PM


			<!-- / status icon and date -->					</td>
	<td class="thead" style="font-weight:normal" align="right">
		 

		#<a href="showpost.php?p=1932392&postcount=14" target="new"><strong>14</strong></a>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
	<td class="alt2" width="175">
						<div id="postmenu_1932392">
				<a class="bigusername" href="member.php?u=571">mythusmage</a>
				<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1932392", true); </script>

			</div>
						<div class="smallfont">Demiurge of Califia</div>
												<div class="smallfont">
					 <br /><a href="member.php?u=571"><img src="images/avatars/kitten10.jpg" alt="mythusmage's Avatar" border="0" /></a>
				</div>
									<div class="smallfont">
				 <br />
				<div>Join Date: Jan 2002</div>

				<div>Location: San Diego, CA USA</div>
								<div>Last Seen: Today (03:54 PM)</div>
				<div>
					Posts: 1,842

				</div>
<br />
				<div>   </div>
<br />
			</div>								</td>

	<td class="alt1">
							<!-- message -->
		<div><div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px">
	<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
	<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
	<tr>
		<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">
							<div>Originally Posted by <strong>Michael Morris</strong></div>

				<div style="font-style:italic">Screenshots please along with the sourcecode of the offending pages.  I didn't see problems outside the editor and I'm not willing to go looking for the proverbial needle in the haystack without help <img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" /></div>
					</td>
	</tr>
	</table>
</div><br />
Source code is too long for PMing and email is disabled. Drop me a line at my email and I'll reply with what I have.</div>
		<!-- / message -->
															</td>
</tr>

<tr>
	<td class="alt3">
		<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/statusicon/user_online.gif" alt="mythusmage is online now" border="0" />

								 
	</td>
	  <td class="alt3" align="right">         <!-- controls -->
         <a href="editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1932392"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//edit.gif" alt="Edit/Delete Message" border="0" /></a>            <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1932392"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quote.gif" alt="Reply With Quote" border="0" /></a>           <a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1932392" onclick="return qr(1932392);"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="Quick reply to this message" border="0" /></a>                  <!-- / controls -->

      </td>
</tr>
</table>

<!-- post 1932392 popup menu -->
<div class="vbmenu_popup" id="postmenu_1932392_menu" style="display:none">
	<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td class="thead">mythusmage</td>
	</tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="member.php?userid=571" target="_blank">View Public Profile</a></td></tr>

				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="private.php?do=newpm&userid=571">Send a private message to mythusmage</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=571">Send email to mythusmage</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="http://www.mythusmage.com">Visit mythusmage's homepage!</a></td></tr>
				<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="search.php?do=finduser&userid=571">Find More Posts by mythusmage</a></td></tr>
			<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=571">Add mythusmage to Your Buddy List</a></td></tr>
	<tr><td class="vbmenu_option"><a href="profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=571">Add mythusmage to your ignore list</a></td></tr>


		</table>
</div>
<!-- / post 1932392 popup menu -->


		</div>		</div>
</div>

<!-- / close content container -->
<!-- / post #1932392 --></div>

<!-- start content table -->

<!-- open content container -->

	<div align="center">
		<div class="page" style="width:100%; text-align:left">
			<div style="padding:0px 25px 0px 25px">

<!-- / start content table -->

<!-- controls below postbits -->
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr valign="top">
			<td class="smallfont"><a href="newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1932392"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//reply.gif" alt="Reply" border="0" /></a></td>


</tr>
</table>
<!-- / controls below postbits -->
<br />

<div class="smallfont" align="center">
	<strong>«</strong>
		<a href="showthread.php?t=111887&goto=nextoldest">Prev Thread</a>
		|
		<a href="showthread.php?t=111887&goto=nextnewest">Next Thread</a>
	<strong>»</strong>

</div>

<br />

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var WYSIWYG = 1;
var threadedmode = 0;
var minchars = 3;
var maxchars = 0;
var require_click = 1;
var must_click_message = "Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.";
var istyles = new Array(); istyles = {  };
var normalmode = false;
var vbphrase = {
	// wysiwyg only
	"wysiwyg_please_wait" : "Please wait for the WYSIWYG editor to finish loading...",
	"wysiwyg_initialized" : "WYSIWYG Editor initialized for %1$s in %2$s seconds.",
	"wysiwyg_command_invalid" : "This command is invalid or not implemented.",
	"moz_must_select_text" : "Mozilla requires that you must select some text for this function to work",
	"moz_edit_config_file" : "You need to edit your Mozilla config file to allow this action.",
	"enter_tag_option" : "Please enter the option for your %1$s tag:",
	// standard only
	"enter_text_to_be_formatted" : "Enter the text to be formatted",
	"enter_link_text" : "Enter the text to be displayed for the link (optional):",
	"enter_list_type" : "What type of list do you want? Enter '1' for a numbered list, enter 'a' for an alphabetical list, or leave blank for a list with bullet points:",
	"enter_list_item" : "Enter a list item.\nLeave the box empty or press 'Cancel' to complete the list:",
	// both
	"must_enter_subject" : "You must enter a title / subject!",
	"message_too_short" : "The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least %1$s characters.",
	"enter_link_url" :  "Please enter the URL of your link:",
	"enter_image_url" : "Please enter the URL of your image:",
	"enter_email_link" : "Please enter the email address for the link:"
};
//-->
</script>
	<form action="newreply.php" method="post" name="vbform" onsubmit="return checkQR(this);">

<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" border="0" width="100%" align="center">
<thead>
	<tr>
		<td class="tcat" colspan="2">
			<a style="float:right" href="#top" onclick="return toggle_collapse('quickreply')"><img id="collapseimg_quickreply" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//collapse_tcat.gif" alt="" border="0" /></a>

			<img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/buttons//quickreply.gif" alt="" title="Quick Reply" border="0"  />
			Quick Reply
		</td>
	</tr>
</thead>
<tbody id="collapseobj_quickreply" style="">
<tr>
	<td class="panelsurround" align="center">
		<div class="panel">				<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" align="center">
			<tr>

				<td class="smallfont" align="left">Message:</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td id="vBulletin_editor" align="left">
				<!-- <<<< indent back for ease of reading -->		<!-- standard quick reply -->

	<div id="controlbar">
	<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">

	<tr>
					<td><div class="imagebutton"><a href="#" onclick="return vbcode('B', '')"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/editor/bold.gif" alt="Bold" width="21" height="20" border="0" /></a></div></td>
			<td><div class="imagebutton"><a href="#" onclick="return vbcode('I', '')"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/editor/italic.gif" alt="Italic" width="21" height="20" border="0" /></a></div></td>
			<td><div class="imagebutton"><a href="#" onclick="return vbcode('U', '')"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/editor/underline.gif" alt="Underline" width="21" height="20" border="0" /></a></div></td>
			<td><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/editor/separator.gif" alt="" width="6" height="20" /></td>
				<td><div class="imagebutton"><a href="#" onclick="return vbcode('QUOTE', '')"><img src="http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/anniversary/editor/quote.gif" alt="Wrap 







> Tags" title="Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 29, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> _
> [Edit - oh, crap. I hit "edit" instead of quote and erased your post. Sorry, Kulp.  Still, I think I got the general gist of your post to Kellog.]_




Morrissee... Morisey... whatever the hell your name is, you suck. You made baby Piratecat cry. Feel like a big man now? 

Sniff.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey, look at that- oddly enough, that long stretch of code is very valuable to me, because it gives me a good idea of how much text you can cram into a post, which is an important question for a project I'm working on (see my homebrew index).


----------



## Seri (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi lo


I don't think images or long text is my problem, your code post is long text but nothing changed. The posts in question have neither long text nor images.

it's not a huge issue for me


----------

